# Electric Blue Acara possible swim bladder issue



## Roland in Squamish (Oct 15, 2021)

I have one of my EBA's that is mostly swimming with either its head straight down or floating flat at the top of the water.
EBA comes to the food but rarely eats.
I've read that feeding them peas without the skin can help (havnt tried this yet) but what if it doesnt eat the pears?
All my other fish seem fine.
55 gallon
0 ammonia
0 nitrites
Change water when nitrates get above 7. (every two weeks)


----------

